# Couldn't fetch it - trying to install php5.4.21



## laurentius (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello,

I am just wondering why I am getting this error message below:



> ```
> => Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/php-5.4.21.tar.bz2
> fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/php-5.4.21.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
> => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2014)

Please update your ports tree, lang/php5 is at version 5.4.24.


----------



## laurentius (Jan 27, 2014)

Does it mean I can't use 5.4.21?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2014)

Why would you want to use an older, and potentially vulnerable, version?


----------



## laurentius (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello SirDice,

Thanks for your response. I know I can google this file php-5.4.21.tar.bz2 and copy it to /var/ports/distfiles/ directory and do a make install from php5 port. But I just wanted to know, if this version, php5.4.21, is no longer supported by FreeBSD port, or it's just for some other reasons.

Thanks!
-Laurentius


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 28, 2014)

The current version of php in the php5.4 family supported by FreeBSD ports is php.5.4.24, and the older version is no longer supported (or available from the port fetch site, as you have seen).  As @SirDice suggested, you really should update your ports tree.

This doesn't mean that you can't _try_ to use the older version; it just means that you're on your own (and you will most likely be asked "Why haven't you upgraded?" if you ever ask a question about it)...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

Several security issues have been fixed so I urge you to install the latest version and not muck about with an old, unsupported version.


----------



## laurentius (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys for the response.


----------

